# Children of Hate



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

The Children of Hate are a Chaos Space Marine chapter that I made up.. They follow their Goddess, Sloshvau, the Goddess of Emotion, which I also made up. The Children of Hate are potent psykers that channel raw emotion into psyk blasts that can be powerful enough to rip apart a tank.

Children of Hate
Chapter 1: The Battle For Geruhs

The Imperial Guard regiments were being slaughtered. The steady fire of the 5th Company of the Children of Hate was too much for the mortals' massed ranks can handle.
As the rage and hate passed back and forth throughout the battle, the powerful psykers of the 5th Company were growing more powerful, feeding on the emotions of the battlefield.
Captain Farnos looked out at the battlefield. He brought up his warped combi bolter and felled Guardsman after Guardsman. For every one he killed, another five seemed to take his place, the stench of death hanging over everything as hundreds of men died every moment.
For each battle-brother that he saw die, his rage built, growing stronger, empowering him to achieve feats of battle that a normal Astartes could never accomplish.
Farnos squatted down as a Chimera tank jumped off the ledge he was under. He channeled his hate into psyk-energy and sent a blast of it at the Chimera, rending it in two. Bodies fell out of it as the energy ravaged the vehicle. A dozen or so survivors got up in confusion, their lasguns aimed at the Children of Hate is a very sloppy defensive formation.
Farnos stalked over to them, las shots pinging off his heavy psyk-reinforced plate. He smashed a fist into one man, his head shattering and sending brains and bone errupting into the air. The Captain ripped his chainsword into another, cleaving through him entirely and slicing through another person's leg. He dispatched the rest with his combi bolter, drinking of the death he had caused.
Brother-Sergeant Carius, his eyes ablaze with purple fire, sent tendrils of energy lashing through the ranks of the Guard, who dissolved into atoms instantaneously. Farnos crushed the head of another man with the butt of his bolter, and scything through three more with his chainsword.
Brother-Sergeant Carius let out a death cry as a Guardsman marksman blew out his brains. Farnos roared his rage to the sky, and sprinted the distance to the marksman, slaying as he went.
The Captain roared again as he reached the marksman, and cleaved through him collarbone to groin with ease. Bullets pinged more rapidly off his armor, denting his shoulderplate and his thigh armor. He growled as he saw the gatling turret rattling bullets full auto into his massive bulk. He through a warp-twisted grenade.
As the grenade exploded, everyone within its reach went mad, the warp having been exposed to them for almost a full second. Farnos Taug killed them quickly. 
Taug looked up to the sky, eyes open in alarm as hundreds of drop-pods fell down. It seems the loyalist marines had come to join the party.

Chapter Master Demerj Haules of the Dark Angels Chapter braced for impact as the drop-pod smashed into the ground. He ripped off the harness and leaped out the door, bolter raised. He smirked as he realized the traitor marines had had no idea that there would be space marines at this battle; they had come unprepared.
He ripped his powersword into a Chaos Marine, wrenching it out and into another one's head. He rolled under a power maul swung in a wide, powerful blow. He was forced to roll again as the maul switched direction with startling speed. He shot the enemy in the knee, the bolt entering and exploding on the other side. The traitor fell to the ground, yelling in pain. Demerj stabbed him through the neck.
Sergeant Iseret had already fallen, a traitor marine blasting him to bits with some kind of psychic explosion.
The traitor marine turned to him, and Haules could feel the power emanating from the warped marine. He felt the energy building up, and whipped his bolter out too late. Demerj screamed his hate for the traitors as he was ripped apart by the psyker.

I'll write the next chapter if yall liked this one.:victory:


----------

